# heres a pic



## Aefr (Jul 20, 2014)

I thought id post a pic for you all to check out. Hope you like it.


----------



## Blade (Jun 5, 2014)

Nice kill!
Those bands look pretty long... you go full butterfly for hunting or are you just really tall?


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice set up, love that natural. Nice shooting too.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Good job.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice looking shooter, and a good shot.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

Nice shot! I'm surprised its head didn't explode after getting hit with a full sized marble! Looks like a nice clean kill to me my friend


----------



## wolf98 (Mar 2, 2014)

nice shot and a good Meal


----------



## justin9900 (Mar 4, 2014)

dead center


----------



## Aefr (Jul 20, 2014)

Thanks guys! I'm glad you liked it.


----------



## Aefr (Jul 20, 2014)

Blade said:


> Nice kill!
> Those bands look pretty long... you go full butterfly for hunting or are you just really tall?


I think its called 3/4 butterfly here on the forum. It was a snap shot that had this one tumbling through the air though.


----------



## ShadyBeach (May 28, 2014)

Good shot! I didn't think you could kill a squirrel with a marble... Wow!


----------



## Sharpshooter II (Apr 15, 2014)

Great little shooter


----------



## kenyaslinger (Jun 27, 2013)

Good shot! Whats the weight of the marble?


----------



## Aefr (Jul 20, 2014)

The marbles vary in weight, 5 or 6 grams. That's about 80 grains or more a piece.


----------

